# miles per day ?



## Bobj 616 (Dec 27, 2014)

On  average ,how many miles do you drive a day? I am planning an extended trip next summer and plan on 500 to 550 on a few days. Those sections will be Interstate or limited access toll road for the most part. I drive a 2014 F150 Screw and will be pulling a 27 ft trailer ,yes I have weight distribution and sway control so that should make an easier tow. I have towed a max of around 800 mi before on a family emergency towing a 14 ft enclosed trailer ,I never want to do that again. So am _I being too ambitious on my long days? _


----------



## LEN (Dec 27, 2014)

I have done the 500 mile thing and it is OK but not fun. 300 is the limit for me now and 200 is more in order. You will end up with a crankie wife and kids. This I hope is a vacation not an endurance test. But I am retired and have all the time I need most of the time.

LEN


----------



## Steve H (Dec 27, 2014)

If we have a long trip planned we will generally do a "marathon" day or two so we have more time at the destination location. We both still work so don't always have the time we'd like  to mosey down the road. Usually 500 miles is the goal. 300 is more comfortable. Wife reads and sleeps and we only take our labradoodle, "Prunella" with us so no cranky travelers.


----------



## Bobj 616 (Dec 27, 2014)

I am retired but my wife still works so we are limited in time.There will be 3 grandkids with us 2 9yr old 1 13 but with tablets and gamepads they travel pretty well. I think we can do it , if not,we will adjust. That's one reason I'm getting a new trailer . My Hybrid(Roo) is great for camping but not much for one night stops.
 The long days will be 2 out 2 back ,  the other moves are only a few hundred miles or less.


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 28, 2014)

WELL, ME AND MY WIFE ARE RETIRED, but we like to get to where we going a kinda fast . But we will go as far as the daylight will let us. When going West we run with the sun, plenty of daylight to travel. But since we traded the motor home in on a 5er we may not travel as far as I would like. So I am looking at 400-550 a day in the summer lot less in the winter due to daylight.


----------



## C Nash (Dec 28, 2014)

IMO unless you are a pro driver 500 miles tend to lead to accidents.  I used to be able to drive 4 to 500 in a day but not ever day.  Slow down and enjoy the sights you are missing.  Yes, easy for me to say since we are retired.


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 29, 2014)

now Nash you know I am a pro. Plus you know how Maria, is she is always in a hurry to get back home to see the grand kids. So with limited time out, I need to get there fast, BUT safe and see what we can , then head home. I do wish we could stay out as long as you and Betty, but not just yet, but one we will.


----------



## akjimny (Dec 30, 2014)

When travelling with a definite destination, I plan my route out from campground to campground - usually 300 to 400 miles per day.  If I am just out for a wander it can be anything from 50 miles to 300 - again, depending on where I can find a place to stop for the night.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 2, 2015)

Regarding the 500 mile days...when we do this it is 90% interstate driving. I think the route one chooses has a bearing on how many miles can be accomplished on any particular day. I wouldn't consider driving 500 miles of roadway if it was all like the North Cascade mountain pass!


----------



## DougS (Mar 4, 2015)

When we were younger we did the drive all day to be somewhere. I really don't want to do that any more. It is always nice to be stopped before dinner and relax..even if it is a Wal Mart parking lot or a rest area.  Sometimes lunch is such a nice place we a stay all day. For me, it isn't the distance as much as where to stop and what we end up doing. We stopped one day for lunch at a State Park in Oklahoma and the nice Ranger there told us about the University Natural History Museum down the road about 50 miles so we spent the afternoon in the museum. For me it is a lot more enjoyable to travel with a flexible sort of plan. I did do an almost 500 mile day on the last trip out but it was because there really wasn't any place good to stop that day.


----------

